# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Lvov

## strawberryfynch

Моя мама всегда говорит о Львове, об университетах, старых зданиях, людях... Львов действительно что великолепен?

----------


## Lampada

Львiв  http://youtube.com/watch?v=SdA4o8NxitA http://youtube.com/watch?v=qH4v_eO7Mf8

----------


## Оля

А правда произносится _Львиу_?   ::

----------


## blacky

> Моя мама всегда говорит о Львове, об университетах, старых зданиях, людях... Львов действительно что великолепен?

 Я бы сказал так: "*Львов что, действительно великолепен?*". =)

----------


## Zaya

> Я бы сказал так: "*Львов что, действительно великолепен?*". =)

 Да, у *strawberryfynch* неправильный порядок слов. Можно еще так: *«Что, Львов действительно великолепен?».*    

> А правда произносится _Львиу_?

 Там «неслоговой у», [ў]. Такова литературная норма. (:
Здесь обсуждали: viewtopic.php?p=113828#p113828  

> Кроме упомянутых закрытых «е» и «и», а также «ї» (йи - їжа), ещё можно упомянуть об
> <...>
> - отсутствии оглушения звонких, напр. «в» в «ф» [вофсе], скорее уж «в» в «w» [воwк], [віwця].

  

> До позиц*і*йних модифік*а*цій пр*и*голосних нал*е*жать зм*і*ни пр*и*голосних [в], [j] на [ў], [ǐ] (здесь неслоговой і с такой же штучкой сверху). <...> [бувáти] — [буў]

 К позиционным модификациям согласных относятся изменения согласных...

----------


## Оля

> Там «неслоговой у», [ў]. Такова литературная норма.

 Я буквально вчера на "Радио Эра" слышала произношение [Львифффф].  ::  Сама очень удивилась.

----------


## Zaya

Верю. )   

> Відх*и*лення від норм укра*ї*нської літерат*у*рної вим*о*ви зум*о*влюється р*і*зними прич*и*нами:
> <...>
> 3. Вплив *і*нших мов. Зм*і*шування орфоеп*і*чних норм двох мов особл*и*во виявл*я*ється при парал*е*льному користув*а*нні двом*а* м*о*вами.
>  Під впл*и*вом рос*і*йської м*о*ви можл*и*ва вим*о*ва слів [жофтиǐ] <...> замість [жоўтиǐ], ...

 (здесь неотображаемый символ — это тот же неслоговой і)  _Отклонение от норм украинского литературного произношения обусловливается разными причинами:
Влияние других языков. Смешивание орфоэпических норм двух языков особенно проявляется при параллельном использовании двух языков.
 Под влиянием русского языка возможно произношение слов ..., ..., ... вместо ..., ..., ..._ 
Точно так же многие украинцы неправильно читают русские «кровь», «любовь» и т. д. Только они там [в] произносят, на написание ориентируются. 
Кстати, мне вроде в школе о неслоговых звуках не рассказывали, так что если бы меня кто-нибудь раньше спросил, какой последний звук в слове «Львів», я бы ответила, наверное, что [в]. )))

----------


## TATY

You are correct, at the end of words or before other consonants, the letter в is pronounced like an English W (although it depends on the speaker's accent / where in Ukraine they are from). 
So Львiв = l'viw 
but
у Львовi = ul'vovi (in L'viv) 
also 
Киïв = ky-yiw
у Києвi = uky-yevi 
The same occurs in Belarussian, except they have their own letter for this sound, ў 
e.g. мова (mova) - language
adjective is - мо*ў*ный (mownyy) 
Back to Ukrainian, the problem is в can also become у in spelling and vice versa  ::

----------


## Lampada

День шестой, Львов.  Ukraine 2012 @ Day 06, Lviv   
День седьмой, Львов и дорога на Черновцы.
Обстановка особняка начала века, где мы жили. Центр Львова. Знаменитое кафе - бандеровский бункер Крыивка (москали, жиды есть? ). Дорога на Черновцы (300 км), первая ее часть это дорога до Тернополя (130 км), может без всякого сомнения называться "дорогой жизни". Не одна и не две машины "ухали" в ямы по кузов машины. Выехав в два дня из Львова, мы до вечера доехали чуть дальше чем до Тернополя (130 км). Частные дома в Западной Украине.   Ukraine 2012 @ Day 07, Lviv and Lviv to Chernivtsi highway

----------


## Lampada

День восьмой, дорога на Черновцы, Черновцы. 
Вторая часть "дороги жизни", примерно от Тернополя до Черновцев. Особняки (по другому и не скажешь) жителей Западной Украины. Черновцы, центр города. Черновицкий медицинский институт (бывший Киевский второй мед, переведенный в Черновцы в 1944). Не выдержав дороги, Кэнониовская камера подняла руки, и дальнейшие фотографии и так не самого высокого качества будут еще хуже, я использовал обычную "самсунговскую" мыльницу.  Ukraine 2012 @ Day 08, Lviv to Chernivtsi highway and Chernivtsi   
День девятый, дорога из Черновцев, Хотин, Каменец-Подольский 
Продолжение "особняков". Хотинская фортификация, Каменец Подольский, места знакомые практически каждому, кто смотрел советские х/ф "Стрелы Робин Гуда" или "Баллада о доблестном рыцаре Айвенго"  Ukraine 2012 @ Day 09, highway from Chernivtsi, Khotyn, Kamianets Podilskyi

----------

